# this is so depressing



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I was looking for a feral cat group in my area, so that I can donate the pet houses that my stray isn't using. I didn't find any, but I came across the official county website description of what animal control does: 

The Regional Center serves the City of Roanoke, the Counties of Botetourt and Roanoke, and the Town of Vinton, and is an “open intake facility.” The Regional Center primarily handles stray animals picked up by the Animal Control Officers employed by the municipalities, but also accepts strays that are found, and animals owned, by citizens of the municipalities served. *Each year the Regional Center receives between 7,500 and 8,000 animals*. 

Animals with indentification are hled for 10 days, while *animals without identification are held for 5 days*. Owners are encouraged to check daily with the center for their lost pet.

 I wonder how many of those animals are euthanized every year.

And the total population of all the areas together is only 133,000 people. If my math is right, going with 7,500 animals, that's 1 animal per 17 people.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Id bet a majority, 90%, of the animals received don't make it back out. 

That is why rescue and TNR are so important. Several rescues in Tucson constantly pull cats out of Pima Animal Control. Even mothers with kittens they go pull from the facility.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How awful!!!


----------

